# My bugout shelter got conquered



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Yep you heard that right it was conquered by Roko and his father Max , look like roko is the one on top trying to be the king 



I wanted to try my shelter at night in rain for quite some time , so I saw the forecast , saw when it was rain and went for it , took two dogs , long story short it was an amazing unforgettable trip  and heres the long story
First day I had to make the pulley wheel the bushcrafty way , so I sat down in rain under my half lavvuu poncho and start carving , I used wood with foamy heart and pushed it out with a metal rod, then I dig a little pit for fire and made a hole so it was kinda dakota fire pit , I regret this as A it had low oxygen B the air was flowing my way and all smoke came inside so I had to just flat it out, then I made a delicious meat on stick , shared with my doggos and was one very happy man , it got dark meanwhile and I put up my kerosine lantern , this has nice warm light that I just love ! before bed I ruffed out a spoon blank , wrote some notes and read a book (man eater leopard of rudraprayag if interested) and went to sleep , also forgot to mention that for bed I had the split log which I made last week , on that I put my sheep and goat hides and slept in the wool blanket , the night was nice woke up 3 times , every time one dog went to pee the other went with him so they walked on me lol 
in the morning I made a quick pot hanger , made my favorite breakfast , granola , finished the spoon and made a nice tea as well ,then I planted some garlic for future and made a bread on stick. Both of the doggos ran over like crazy on the roof , removing all the debris and moss 
In end it was amazing trip , the best part was having two dogs at once as I miss Max alot (dog with whom I camped for years in the mountains and when my father came back in the city he was with him)
Here are some pictures and video, will post more pictures from my phone, thanks for reading
Your feedback is much appreciated my friends 
God bless and have a nice weekend !
Nick


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool dogs! Good writing, too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Those are some lucky dogs. Beautiful pics, too btw. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent chemikle!

For some dang reason I've missed a lot of your threads and posts. Good to see you my friend!


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Good companions--
You could do worse for invaders--


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep, . . . looks like you had a great time.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

